# ctl for plowing, any suggestions?



## snowkeller (Dec 8, 2009)

We are in the market for a ctl to use for logging on our property and hoping to use it in the dual use of plowing in the winter. We have a 2,000 ft dirt driveway with one steep section right near the house. We've been doing a lot of research and wondering if anyone has suggestions on track loaders that would work for the job. Some concerns we've had:
1. traction with tracks? Been reading that tracks may not give us any traction in snow/ice without expensive track add-ons or even adding a "winter track" like the bridgestone PolarTread (anyone with experience with these?)
2. Which CTL to go with? Thinking a minimum 60 hp for hauling logs and pushing snow. I really have no brand loyalty, everyone seems to have their favorites. Looking at Mustang MTL16 or 20 (have enjoyed renting this one in the past) Gehl CTL60, other suggestions?
3. Reading a lot about expensive undercarraige repairs for CTLs, any thoughts?

Thanks for any help - we are getting our first dumping here in Vermont and our plow truck has finally kicked the bucket....


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

*CTL plowing*

I've been doing alot of research on this subject. CTL don't handle well in the snow with the standard tread design(alternating blocks). You either need to add studs or change the treads to snow/after market treads. Even then they are not great.

I have researched larger skids 80-100hp. My uses would be similar to yours clearing land in the summer plowing in the winter. I've demoed ASV-pt80, cat 287b(MTL) high flow, jd 322D, and takeuchi TL240.

The ASV and the CAT where the smoothest riding. The JD and Takeuchi seemed to have more pushing power on dirt. I was able to use the CAT and the takeuchiTL240 in about 3inches of snow. The CAT slid and spun alittle bit, however it was nothing compared to the JD and tak.

The Takeuchi (i believe are the same as mustangs?) dealer gave me a quote 2000 plus tax to install new solideal tracks on the TL240. Those are supposed to be better suited for snow and you can leave them on for the summer dirt work.

If you search this site as I am sure you already have you can get alot of information and make a fairly well educated purchase.

I opted to go for the CAT 287 because I'll be using it more in the snow then on the dirt, but when I do need it on the dirt I need something that won't tear up customers lawns. Plus my dad has a bad back and likes the comfort level of the cat.


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

definitely take advantage of the search function as there have been a ton of threads comparing ctl machines to a wheeled machine and threads talking about how well ctl's do in the snow. best of luck!


----------

